# Chris Letchford Signature Strandberg Boden



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

just saw this on FB
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/550604_513561562021625_1024553666_n.jpg







seems awesome, rosewood neck mmm and the price isnt half bad at all!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 18, 2013)

Inb4 "EMG's do not want."

I approve so hard.


----------



## redstone (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't usually like blue tops but this one is very appealing !


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2013)

Hang on. Are those... Actual humbucker-sized EMG's?


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

Passive sized emgs? When did that happen?


----------



## ras1988 (Jan 18, 2013)

Remember all of those custom guitars I wanted and was going to put on order.....yeah I don't think that is happening anymore.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 18, 2013)

More importantly; why the pickup rings? D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Hang on. Are those... Actual humbucker-sized EMG's?


oh wow, didnt even notice. I must be blind


----------



## Xaios (Jan 18, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Hang on. Are those... Actual humbucker-sized EMG's?



Whoa whoa whoa!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 18, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> More importantly; why the pickup rings? D:



Because they look better than exposed mounting tabs.

This is very cool. Not really my thing but still very awesome that it exists.


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2013)

I just want to say congrats to Chris for achieving a position where someone wants to use his name to sell a guitar. That's awesome, and that guitar looks cool as hell.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. That thing is pretty. And so is the price to spec ratio. Nice work, Chris!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like I found my next guitar purchase.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 18, 2013)

EMG has FINALLY jumped on-board the passive-sized 7 string pickup train. This signature looks great and I cannot wait to see the rest of the new EMG line as well!


----------



## kruneh (Jan 18, 2013)

That looks great, and it got nice specs too.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Jan 18, 2013)

Good God


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

order it without pickup rings. And I want to see the inlay up close, that one doesn't appear to have it!


----------



## sibanez29 (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally! IMO, this man is very deserving of a signature model. He must have joined EMG's endorsement with the band's latest bass player (which is awesome, because I personally believe EMG bass pickups are incredible).


----------



## Allealex (Jan 18, 2013)

This is great


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 18, 2013)

Sheeeeit....that's killer


----------



## StevenC (Jan 18, 2013)

It's odd that it's a bolt on, but I guess that's all Strictly 7 are geared up for at the moment for Bodens. Either way, it's very awesome and I'm sure it'll play amazingly.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 18, 2013)

Strandberg said on Facebook that the guitar pictured is the prototype and the final model actually does not have pickup rings. 

But he also said it is a shame because the pickup rings were made with flamed maple and look nice.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 18, 2013)

Why didn't they slant the bridge pickup?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> Why didn't they slant the bridge pickup?



Probably because the degree of the fan is so slight.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice shape, still a Strictly 7 so no interest.. the 1A flame top on a $2600 guitar doesn't help either 

That board is nice though, and passive sized EMGs are nice to see for the guys into them 

Congrats on the sig model Chris  Not my thing but I'm sure people will buy them


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

engage757 said:


> order it without pickup rings. And I want to see the inlay up close, that one doesn't appear to have it!








looks like its their little squiggly logo thing.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel like they're gonna sell a lot of these


----------



## Syriel (Jan 18, 2013)

Passive EMGs.

Another reason to thank the world that it didn't end in the year 2012. 

NAMM 2013 is probably gonna be the best NAMM for all the ERG players in the world.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm super surprised to see Chris using Emg's. I have no hate towards Emg's at all, I really like them. But I just wouldn't think of him using them. Maybe he'll chime in on it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

Cool. Can't wait to try a Boden at NAMM. Really curious about their quality and all.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, will be posting a NGD for my personal one since its prototype and stamped as Strandberg #38. 

Couple posts I saw I wanted to respond too. 

The EMG's are a new passive housing but are 81-7H and 85-7H. (so they are active and sound amazing)

Pickup rings: wont be on the production run. There was a slight route issue since this was a prototype so thats why it has matching blue flamed maple pickup rings. 

Inlay is amazing, will post the NGD later with up close detailed pictures. Im trying to hurry around and get them taken while Im also in the studio tracking guitars for 11 hours each day. 

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I literally got my personal one, one from the picture just yesterday morning. Amazing guitar and stoked this is happening!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 18, 2013)

passive sized EMG's, somewhere pigs have taken flight


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Nice shape, still a Strictly 7 so no interest.. the 1A flame top on a $2600 guitar doesn't help either
> 
> That board is nice though, and passive sized EMGs are nice to see for the guys into them
> 
> Congrats on the sig model Chris  Not my thing but I'm sure people will buy them





i agree

Also slightly underwhelmed, this was the announcement 'not like any other' and it's a sig. The Boden 8 is a Tosin sig without his name on it, the Boden7 a Misha sig with no name. I don't see how this is nothing like any other, it's almost exactly like the others I just says a name on it 

Ah well.

@ChrisLetchford congrats man, great to see you getting this kind of recognition, guitar looks great. Looking forward to the NGD


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Hey guys, will be posting a NGD for my personal one since its prototype and stamped as Strandberg #38.
> 
> Couple posts I saw I wanted to respond too.
> 
> ...


cant wait for the NGD!


----------



## RuffeDK (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow-wowow, what the hell happened? Humbucker sized EMG 7-string pickups, or am I in a parallel universe?

As for the guitar - beautiful as it can be


----------



## GlxyDs (Jan 18, 2013)

Delicious.


----------



## dschonn (Jan 18, 2013)

goddamn if you could get them in europe for the recalculated dollar price i´d be on that thing


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks great - congrats, Chris!


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 18, 2013)

This is awesome, love the colour.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

I really hope that companies start using the passive sized EMG pickups (coming out this year, right?) so we can finally change pickups without all the routing bullshit or having to deal with ugly pickup rings. Too bad it will never happen...


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Nice shape, still a Strictly 7 so no interest.. the 1A flame top on a $2600 guitar doesn't help either
> 
> That board is nice though, and passive sized EMGs are nice to see for the guys into them
> 
> Congrats on the sig model Chris  Not my thing but I'm sure people will buy them




I agree with this. If it was a Strandberg, I would be far more interested.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The EMG's are a new passive housing but are 81-7H and 85-7H. (so they are active and sound amazing)



Looks awesome man 

I'm really curious about those EMGs. What's up with the H? Is that just the name they're gonna throw on the passive-housed ones?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 18, 2013)

It says it comes in "Stained Blue - Matte Natural Oil Finish"

Does that mean only the blue, or is there blue AND matte natural? I'd probably strongly consider getting one if it were natural...


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 18, 2013)

See you at NAMM Chris! Congrats!



Philligan said:


> Looks awesome man
> 
> I'm really curious about those EMGs. What's up with the H? Is that just the name they're gonna throw on the passive-housed ones?



Correct. I already explained it a few weeks ago in a thread but that's exactly what the H will stand for


----------



## s4tch (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's the inlay for ya:


----------



## pullingstraws (Jan 18, 2013)

... Pacman?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 18, 2013)

i dont understand what "1a flammed top" means? does that mean its not the highest grade or?


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jan 18, 2013)

I love how subtle the inlay is. It looks awesome up close but from a distance you can't really see it, also the fret board has some gorgeous figuring. Congrats Chris on getting such an amazing signature instrument.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

Edit: Whoops. S4tch beat me to it.\


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2013)

Cool inlay design



AscendingMatt said:


> i dont understand what "1a flammed top" means? does that mean its not the highest grade or?



Figured woods are graded on a scale from 1A to 5A with better / more defined figure the higher the number / number of As (some people do A, AA, AAA etc instead of using the number). So 5A is the best


----------



## Compton (Jan 18, 2013)

looks awesome!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 18, 2013)

pullingstraws said:


> ... Pacman?



I can't unsee.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

+1 on tech


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I agree with this. If it was a Strandberg, I would be far more interested.



Strandberg builds all of his guitars on a less accurate CNC than the one Strictly 7 use. These are built in the states to save US guitarist's import tax's, making it easier to get one, in less time and less over all expensive... and because one guy can't fill that many orders. 

Please explain to me the difference between a Strandberg that Ola puts the screws in to assemble or the ones that Allan assembles? Not trying to talk you into it, but that logic makes zero sense. 

All the Boden's are 100% Strandberg's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Strandberg builds all of his guitars on a less accurate CNC than the one Strictly 7 use. These are built in the states to save US guitarist's import tax's, making it easier to get one, in less time and less over all expensive... and because one guy can't fill that many orders.
> 
> Please explain to me the difference between a Strandberg that Ola puts the screws in to assemble or the ones that Allan assembles? Not trying to talk you into it, but that logic makes zero sense.
> 
> All the Boden's are 100% Strandberg's.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on the sig! A Boden 7 was on my list of things to grab this year, this makes it a real tough choice.


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Strandberg builds all of his guitars on a less accurate CNC than the one Strictly 7 use. These are built in the states to save US guitarist's import tax's, making it easier to get one, in less time and less over all expensive... and because one guy can't fill that many orders.
> 
> Please explain to me the difference between a Strandberg that Ola puts the screws in to assemble or the ones that Allan assembles? Not trying to talk you into it, but that logic makes zero sense.
> 
> All the Boden's are 100% Strandberg's.



Is yours American?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 18, 2013)

Why is this turning into another Strictly 7 bashing thread? 

Congrats Chris! I really enjoy the specs on this.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Strandberg builds all of his guitars on a less accurate CNC than the one Strictly 7 use. These are built in the states to save US guitarist's import tax's, making it easier to get one, in less time and less over all expensive... and because one guy can't fill that many orders.
> 
> Please explain to me the difference between a Strandberg that Ola puts the screws in to assemble or the ones that Allan assembles? Not trying to talk you into it, but that logic makes zero sense.
> 
> All the Boden's are 100% Strandberg's.



EDIT:
Actually, nevermind. I don't want this turning into a debate, or rain on your parade at ALL bro. That looks like one hell of a guitar.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 18, 2013)

redstone said:


> I don't usually like blue tops but this one is very appealing !


 
Everyone likes blue tops


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

Rook said:


> Is yours American?



The one I have now is the Prototype. Pretty much all made in Sweden, then Allan did the fret work, final assembly, the pick up rings, wiring, etc... 

I will get one of the final American made ones from the first batch. 



engage757 said:


> EDIT:
> Actually, nevermind. I don't want this turning into a debate, or rain on your parade at ALL bro. That looks like one hell of a guitar.



Yes lets not blow up the thread. Private message me if you want to discuss it man. 

.... is your Iphone still an Iphone even though Steve Job's didnt make it? I couldn't help myself haha.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks great and I'm sure it plays great, but.... That price.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The one I have now is the Prototype. Pretty much all made in Sweden, then Allan did the fret work, final assembly, the pick up rings, wiring, etc...
> 
> I will get one of the final American made ones from the first batch.
> 
> ...



I think your analogy is a bit off there, Chris. It's more along the lines of saying "is a Rasmus guitar a Suhr?". Not exactly, and that's why John Suhr changed the name of the guitar line to reflect the difference. The Rasmus line from all indications appears to be very high in quality and more affordable with a shorter wait time to get your hands on one, but at the same time it's not the same as a Suhr because it's not built by the same folks who build guitars out of the Suhr factory in SoCal. 

I won't say the "Strandberg" guitars built by Strictly 7 are inferior because I haven't played one myself so that would be a baseless opinion and I'm quite an avid proponent of the contrary so I'm not bashing them with the above statement, but if you're saying those guitars and the guitars built by Ola are the same thing, I'd have to say you're incorrect and that's not really debatable since it's a fact that Ola isn't actually building them. By definition they can't be the same thing. 

Now, all of that being said, I like the design and I like the specs on your sig model so hopefully someday I'll get to check one out. It looks like a killer guitar!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope the inlays are better than that one someone linked, kinda sloppy


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Cool inlay design
> 
> 
> 
> Figured woods are graded on a scale from 1A to 5A with better / more defined figure the higher the number / number of As (some people do A, AA, AAA etc instead of using the number). So 5A is the best



Pretty sure 1A-3A are actual grades and the others are made up by people on ebay to sell their shit.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Pretty sure 1A-3A are actual grades and the others are made up by people on ebay to sell their shit.



You would be wrong on that. "artist" grade and such are marketing, 1A - 5A are all actual wood grades for figured maple. 1A - 3A are the most common on mass produced guitars.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 18, 2013)

Guitar looks fantastic. I have been beyond pleased with my Boden 8 and I'm glad that you have such a cool guitar going into production with S7G.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 18, 2013)

yea, Im curious about the inlays, and I love pretty much everything about it, but will probably order a boden 8 before one of those but damnnnnnnnnnn those are nice!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I think your analogy is a bit off there, Chris. It's more along the lines of saying "is a Rasmus guitar a Suhr?". Not exactly, and that's why John Suhr changed the name of the guitar line to reflect the difference. The Rasmus line from all indications appears to be very high in quality and more affordable with a shorter wait time to get your hands on one, but at the same time it's not the same as a Suhr because it's not built by the same folks who build guitars out of the Suhr factory in SoCal.
> 
> I won't say the "Strandberg" guitars built by Strictly 7 are inferior because I haven't played one myself so that would be a baseless opinion and I'm quite an avid proponent of the contrary so I'm not bashing them with the above statement, but if you're saying those guitars and the guitars built by Ola are the same thing, I'd have to say you're incorrect and that's not really debatable since it's a fact that Ola isn't actually building them. By definition they can't be the same thing.
> 
> Now, all of that being said, I like the design and I like the specs on your sig model so hopefully someday I'll get to check one out. It looks like a killer guitar!



The same "folks"? You mean CNC machines? 

Is there a difference in Ola pushing start on a CNC machine vs Allan pushing start? They aren't made by hand. They are built 100% like the ones Ola made on his CNC, but now on a better CNC machine. So thats still incorrect. Its not like I would know anything about any of this. 

Probably shouldn't mention this but ESP's LTD line, Agiles, and Cort's are the same brand technically because the same Korean company makes them as well. 

This is why I hate discussing things on a forum. You are trying to argue an opinion and I'm just writing down facts. There is nothing to debate and it turns into a waste of my time, I look like a douche to a handful of people all because I have the first hand facts behind something. At least maybe a few extra people out there will read this so there will be a few less "i heard's" spreading around the internet.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you're missing their point man, I'm not going to say what everyone else is thinking...I'll let someone else say it.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a damn sexy guitar. Love the subtle fan on the fretboard.


----------



## elq (Jan 18, 2013)

I just wanted to point out that guitars don't emerge fully formed from CNC machines, there is still an awful lot of handwork, and frankly the handwork I've seen come out of S7 pales in comparison to the same work from Ola.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

Cant we all just enjoy whats good about the guitar for once? oh wait that's impossible its SSO


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2013)

Got ninja'd by elq


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 18, 2013)

For fucks sake man

Its a beautiful guitar, consider yourselves lucky your getting something of that quality/design built in your country to make it cheaper for you guys


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm get tired of reading about all the S7 hate. Every thread turns out exactly the same with the same people saying the same remarks. I know these forums are about discussion, but god damn...

Chris has been here for a really long time. He owns a ton of beautiful guitars that I am jealous of. He wouldn't hop from Sherman and other top notch brands to this if he didn't love their work and quality. He also has a Strandberg custom as well as the S7G model now. I'm pretty sure if there was a difference, he would know about it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

OrsusMetal said:


> I'm get tired of reading about all the S7 hate. Every thread turns out exactly the same with the same people saying the same remarks. I know these forums are about discussion, but god damn...
> 
> Chris has been here for a really long time. He owns a ton of beautiful guitars that I am jealous of. He wouldn't hop from Sherman and other top notch brands to this if he didn't love their work and quality. He also has a Strandberg custom as well as the S7G model now. I'm pretty sure if there was a difference, he would know about it.



Im not trying to sound like a dick and I love Letchfords playing and have loads of respect for him but at the end of the day I will trust the opinion of those who are not endorsees moreso than an endorsee.

Also, are you forgetting Sherman turned out to be a huge scammar?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

elq said:


> I just wanted to point out that guitars don't emerge fully formed from CNC machines, there is still an awful lot of handwork, and frankly the handwork I've seen come out of S7 pales in comparison to the same work from Ola.



yeah like sanding, drilling holes, leveling and crowning frets, putting screws in. something I could teach a 12 year old... you dont need any guitar playing skills to do any of these things. 

Went to school for Guitar Luthiery, have seen all CNC's at work. Finishing work is not hard at ALL. 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im not trying to sound like a dick and I love Letchfords playing and have loads of respect for him but at the end of the day I will trust the opinion of those who are not endorsees moreso than an endorsee.
> 
> Also, are you forgetting Sherman turned out to be a huge scammar?



Now that I can respect! 

I understand I endorse the company, but again not trying to sell you these guitars, just explaining there is no difference in the ones made on a CNC in Sweden or a CNC in the US, especially when the one in the US is better. By all means buy a custom from Ola instead, thats still me technically doing my job of promoting his brand though : ) 

I just dislike seeing misinformation from people that havent played either guitars post an opinion that couldn't have been formed without having tried one in the first place. 

Dont get me started on Sherman. Still owes me $800 from now 3 year ago! 

Probably should move back to this guitar being out and I'm stoked about it. I knew there would be hater's, when isn't there hate on the internet.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 18, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im not trying to sound like a dick and I love Letchfords playing and have loads of respect for him but at the end of the day I will trust the opinion of those who are not endorsees moreso than an endorsee.
> 
> Also, are you forgetting Sherman turned out to be a huge scammar?



I trust his opinion when it comes to gear. He has purchased a lot of fantastic instruments and worked with a lot of great companies. I don't think there are many of us on this site that would play something they don't enjoy just for endorsement purposes. 

I'm not forgetting about Sherman. That doesn't have anything to do with his work he has put out though. Sherman did some great stuff before he went sour. There are many companies that have done great work and had issues later on. That isn't the point though. Chris plays and owns some insanely high quality instruments. One being a real Strandberg and another being his new sig model that this thread is about. If his sig didn't live up to the standards of his custom, I think he'd just stick with Olas version. 

He is one of the few people that owns both. It just seems like everyone wants to come here just to spout the same crap as usual. It is annoying.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 18, 2013)

EDIT: Too whiney


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

Edit: NVM


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The same "folks"? You mean CNC machines?
> 
> Is there a difference in Ola pushing start on a CNC machine vs Allan pushing start? They aren't made by hand. They are built 100% like the ones Ola made on his CNC, but now on a better CNC machine. So thats still incorrect. Its not like I would know anything about any of this.
> 
> ...











I'm going to refer you to my sticky regarding CNC from way back in 2007 since it seems like you missed it based on your post. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/41039-ron-thorns-take-cnc-timeframes-etc-interesting-read.html

Please take the time to read that whole post before making yourself look silly again, man. Not sure to what level you're familiar with CNC, but they don't spit out finished guitars, in fact far from it. That thread should explain to you why your "they aren't made by hand." comment is way off base, and how much the person who is picking the chunks of wood off theachine and turning them into the final product REALLY MATTERS. If after reading that thread, you still hold the same opinion, not sure what to tell you. 


If finishing work "was REALLY not that hard at all", I guess all those $150 guitars out there are on par with these then, right?  Maybe they just need more 12 year olds, since you said you could teach one to handle that work as well as the pros do.  Why bother with endorsing specific companies at that point, if it's really not hard to do there would be no need for custom shop guitars, right?


----------



## thrsher (Jan 18, 2013)

So all of ola's work has been done by cnc?


----------



## angus (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Dont get me started on Sherman. Still owes me $800 from now 3 year ago!



Child's play, young padawan. 

Love the specs on the new sig. Looks great!



technomancer said:


> You would be wrong on that. "artist" grade and such are marketing, 1A - 5A are all actual wood grades for figured maple. 1A - 3A are the most common on mass produced guitars.



Except they are all subjective nomenclature- there is no officiating body or industry standard for the gradings. He's right that it used to only be 3A- until people started marketing 5A. Then, the "5A" that was beyond "3A" became "exhibition grade" and what was "3A" became "5A". It's all totally subjective and you can market anything as anything, which is why you see absolutely no 2A or 4A maple.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm going to refer you to my sticky regarding CNC from way back in 2007 since it seems like you missed it based on your post.
> 
> Please take the time to read that whole post before making yourself look silly again, man. Not sure to what level you're familiar with CNC, but they don't spit out finished guitars, in fact far from it. That thread should explain to you why your "they aren't made by hand." comment is way off base, and how much the person who is picking the chunks of wood off theachine and turning them into the final product REALLY MATTERS. If after reading that thread, you still hold the same opinion, not sure what to tell you.
> 
> ...





Yeah thats all great, I read things on the internet as well. All those by hand "steps" can be taught to just about anybody. They are "steps", they dont require any artistic skill. Glue this, slide this through a saw, sand this with this grit, then this one, then this one until all the scratches in the wood come out, stick a truss rod in here, etc.... Went to school to be a guitar luthier. Seen CNC's at work in person PRS, S7, and Suhr. There really is no skill after they come out, thats why they were created, to do the bulk of the work with zero risk of errors. 

I already knew this user name would bring in some negativity into something that I was celebrating as awesome for me. Not surprised at all. You win on the internet man! Congrats!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 18, 2013)

S7G has released so many signatures they needed to branch into another brand


----------



## Watty (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> I already knew this user name would bring in some negativity into something that I was celebrating as awesome for me.



It is awesome for you, and, for the most part, everyone has voiced their congratulations regardless of the brand implications. NOT a small thing to have a brand ask for your input on something and then use your name to help sell it; for that, you can be seriously proud of what you've accomplished.

However, calling someone out, let alone a mature/respectable member of the forum because of his UN (not quite sure if that's what the sentiment was meant to express) seems a bit odd given your position on the whole of the matter.

And yes, it's the internet. Somewhere, somebody is mad about something and has access to it. People here tend to be more vocal with their disagreements based on less than first-hand opinions, but that's nothing new. Thick skin does us proud and it'd be good to embrace it on this account; if not for yourself, then for your brand.

And I have zero experience with S7, so I won't comment on anything other than what's been presented in the first post. 

Great color? Check.
Awesome FB? Check.
Neck Wood Choice? Check.

If I hadn't put in a second BW, I might have been into it. Price isn't horrible for what you get.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy shit the things people say on the internet never cease to amaze me 

Can the guy who said the inlay work looks sloppy please point out where exactly? It all looks tight to me, I don't see huge globs of filler making up for bad routes. Or does everyone expect all guitars to have insane Daemoness inlay work nowadays... "Oh the mountain peak is not photo realistic, shitty inlay".  

I know S7 had a few bad guitars get put out, but have any of the Boden's been anything less than stellar? There weren't any huge flaws like the Rico BFR guitars were there? I haven't looked through the threads.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful guitar! I'm not crazy about fanned fret or headless guitars. But it looks killer. Congrats Chris!
And I'm intrigued by the passive-sized EMG's as well.


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on the sig, it looks fantastic! Glad to see that Chrys and the EMG guys finally got the passive sized buckers out too! 



ChrisLetchford said:


> Seen CNC's at work in person PRS, S7, and Suhr. There really is no skill after they come out, thats why they were created, to do the bulk of the work with zero risk of errors.



Really? Because I've seen CNC's used by PRS and other smaller builders and there is an insane amount of hand work that is done after it gets off the CNC machine


----------



## Watty (Jan 18, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Really? Because I've seen CNC's used by PRS and other smaller builders and there is an insane amount of hand work that is done after it gets off the CNC machine



I believe Chris was saying that there isn't a huge difference in the finalized CNC product when you compare brands. I.E. a PRS guitar off the CNC will require the same amount of work as one off the Suhr CNC.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 18, 2013)

Getting a little tense in here... lol


----------



## Watty (Jan 18, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Getting a little tense in here... lol



It's an internet forum....that's practically written into the definition!


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> It's an internet forum....that's practically written into the definition!



haha true.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Yeah thats all great, I read things on the internet as well. *All those by hand "steps" can be taught to just about anybody. They are "steps", they dont require any artistic skill. Glue this, slide this through a saw, sand this with this grit, then this one, then this one until all the scratches in the wood come out, stick a truss rod in here, etc....* Went to school to be a guitar luthier. Seen CNC's at work in person PRS, S7, and Suhr. There really is no skill after they come out, thats why they were created, to do the bulk of the work with zero risk of errors.
> 
> I already knew this user name would bring in some negativity into something that I was celebrating as awesome for me. Not surprised at all. You win on the internet man! Congrats!



I've resisted commenting but I couldn't help myself..... That's just a slap in the face to every luthier out there man  

Anyways, back on topic..... Congrats on the sig!!! Looks great


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I've resisted commenting but I couldn't help myself..... That's just a slap in the face to every luthier out there man
> 
> Anyways, back on topic..... Congrats on the sig!!! Looks great



Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see how this is a slap to the face of every luthier. How is sanding an artistic skill?


----------



## thrsher (Jan 18, 2013)

All i can think is 
custom shop > production models for any company.
Hence Ola > s7g.

Production models are always based off something greater, and these production sig guitars by s7g just dont seem to have the same detail as what ola is putting out. Doesnt mean they are bad guitars though.


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see how this is a slap to the face of every luthier. How is sanding an artistic skill?



To get things perfectly smooth so that finish and stains can adhere properly while not over doing it so you don't affect the carve/shape - it's really not easy.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> To get things perfectly smooth so that finish and stains can adhere properly while not over doing it so you dont effect the carve and/or shape - it's really not easy.



I get that its a skill, I just don't see it as an artistic skill.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I've resisted commenting but I couldn't help myself..... That's just a slap in the face to every luthier out there man
> 
> Anyways, back on topic..... Congrats on the sig!!! Looks great




no way man, not at all!

The skill comes behind the design and prototype build of the guitar. After that a computer is pumping out the guitars when the programming is done in the CNC's. 

Think about it, John Suhr doesn't waste his time sanding guitars and and assembly. He has a other guys for that!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 18, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> To get things perfectly smooth so that finish and stains can adhere properly while not over doing it so you don't affect the carve/shape - it's really not easy.



did this in Luthier school. i had a art background others didn't, and it didn't matter. we were all using sand paper the same and getting the job done!


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> yeah like sanding, drilling holes, leveling and crowning frets, putting screws in. something I could teach a 12 year old... you dont need any guitar playing skills to do any of these things.



'There really is no skill after they come out, thats why they were created, to do the bulk of the work with zero risk of errors.' 


I suppose I was more referring to these quotes with my point. Anyways that's all I'll say regarding this.... I'll observe from now on in this thread 


EDIT - I'll respond to you Chris



ChrisLetchford said:


> no way man, not at all!
> 
> The skill comes behind the design and prototype build of the guitar. After that a computer is pumping out the guitars when the programming is done in the CNC's.
> 
> Think about it, John Suhr doesn't waste his time sanding guitars and and assembly. He has a other guys for that!



That's like saying anyone could get the design/prototype and make an exact replica which would be exactly the same in quality. The fretwork, attention to detail, precision in inlays etc would be differing depending on the skill of the person building the guitar. Right? .... Am I missing the point?

If I ordered a custom guitar from Ola with exactly your specs would it be exactly the same as the production model made in the US? Is a Rasmus exactly the same as a Suhr? An Ibanez Premium the same as a Prestige? 

I suppose I just want to clear this up so i understand what you're saying.


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on the sig man! Looks amazing! 


This thread though, jesus christ people let it go.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

My thread has started an unintentional shitstorm


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Man the amount of hate on this forum is getting crazy. 
SS.org use to be an awesome place to promote what your doing and share ideas, now every thread is picked apart and bashed its sad. 
OK...... said what I needed to say; Chris its an amazing guitar and I'm happy for you,
I'm a huge fan and its about time you got a Sig.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweet looking guitar with awesome specs. I'm curious as to which neck profile you went with.


----------



## Syriel (Jan 19, 2013)

I forgot to congratulate Chris Letchford for his awesome sig model. Congrats man!



Now get to work on that new album.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Jan 19, 2013)

ITT: Nit picky assholes.

Congrats on the sig Chris


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 19, 2013)

Chris; Congrats, man! 

To all the guys bickering in this thread? What the hell is wrong with you guys?! Can't we just share in Chris' glory and enjoy the fact that we have another GREAT product to choose from?
What the hell happened to being happy for our fellow musicians? Seriously. What. the. fuck!
If you don't want a guitar from Strictly 7. LET YOUR MONEY DO THE TALKING AND DON'T BUY IT.


And, sanding doesn't take that much skill. It's about attention to detail. Some people don't give a shit and don't do a good job because of their lack of attention to detail. The skills involved aren't difficult to pick up.


Once again. Congrats Chris! Glad to see another great guitar coming out for us guitarists to choose from. We are definitely a lucky bunch of musicians to have such a VAST quantity of choices to choose from... which is why I don't understand the fucking bickering going on. Don't like it? Order a real strandberg than!


----------



## khobi64 (Jan 19, 2013)

thread goes deeper, and deeper into the hole, of who cares... congrats dude, that is a really beautiful guitar, and i will probably end up getting one despite what people say or think


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 19, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Nice shape, still a Strictly 7 so no interest.. the 1A flame top on a $2600 guitar doesn't help either
> 
> That board is nice though, and passive sized EMGs are nice to see for the guys into them
> 
> Congrats on the sig model Chris  Not my thing but I'm sure people will buy them



What does Strictly 7 have to do with this?


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

Uh...they manufacture it?

And apparently their reputation is less than stellar among some folks here.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, what the fuck happened to this thread?

Chris, sorry you're just getting shit on at this point.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 19, 2013)

Watty said:


> Uh...they manufacture it?
> 
> And apparently their reputation is less than stellar among some folks here.



Well..... the only issue I've had with S7 is communicating with them. I tried to ask for a quote and build time and didn't get a response.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 19, 2013)

Well at least you have some experience with the company. 

Most people start with "By brother's cousin's Strictly 7 had..." People shouldn't smack talk a brand unless they have experience with it themselves.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks fantastic Chris, happy for you finally getting your own signature, it's about time.

As for S7 and such, I've played a Boden 8 and have never played a more flawless guitar.. just sayin'. The only complaint people should have about S7 is their response times and such, from what I know.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 19, 2013)

That's ALL of my experience with them. 
Keith Merrow and Ola Englund like Strictly 7. They wouldn't have S7's if they thought they were low quality guitars, and that says a lot to me. I'll try to get a price quote again later on.


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2013)

Whoa! Congrats, Chris! I thought for sure it would be a Suhr. 



axxessdenied said:


> To all the guys bickering in this thread? What the hell is wrong with you guys?!



Pfft.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 19, 2013)

Jesus, i dont understand all the hate. This guitar is amazing. If you dont own an S7 and have no experience with them then stop saying bad things about them. plain and simple as that. Gorgeous guitar and i will be ordering one soon man!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats, Chris! That is one awesome looking guitar!

I have a lot of respect for your playing and it's great to see you got a sig. guitar! 

About the debate that's going on here: I personally have not tried either guitar and I don't care whether it's made in Sweden or in the US, I'd love to get my hands on one of these either way.


----------



## redstone (Jan 19, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Everyone likes blue tops



I don't


----------



## clintsal (Jan 19, 2013)

Chris, amazing instrument, I would love to play one someday sooner than later!

To the shit-talking shit-talkers: Who are you endorsed by, again?


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2013)

Not getting involved in the debate, but it seems pertinent to add for all the 'LEAVE CHRIS LETCHFORD ALONE' people;

1) Chris's guitars are all made in Sweden by Ola at the moment, he doesn't have a USA Boden model.
2) The debate isn't about who deserves what, everybody agrees Chris is great and absolutely deserves this. It's simply a matter of opinion about S7's quality compared to Ola's.
3) Being endorsed doesn't give anyone credibility, what does it have to do with this discussion?
4) From what I can see nobody's shit talking. This isn't an advertising website, and in my opinion this place has never been so bowled over by anyone with name for themselves that they treat them differently really. Chris, like any other person, expressed a view and some of the long-standing, reliable members who've contributed a wealth of information to the site have discussed it. I don't see a 'shitstorm' personally, I see two sides to a debate.

My opinion doesn't really matter, it doesn't affect anything, but there are points on both sides I can relate to for sure, some more than others.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 19, 2013)

clintsal said:


> To the shit-talking shit-talkers: Who are you endorsed by, again?


 

Nobody that would compel them to say nice things about the brand .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nobody that would compel them to say nice things about the brand .



Dude, dont you remember? They have a sig for Chimp Spanner's lighting guy!

Yes, I know the guy was joking.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 19, 2013)

technomancer said:


> You would be wrong on that. "artist" grade and such are marketing, 1A - 5A are all actual wood grades for figured maple. 1A - 3A are the most common on mass produced guitars.




You are both correct actually. 


There is NOT a standarized grading system for figure. What there IS is standarized grading of flaws and imperfections and grading wood off of that. 

The whole "1A - 5 A" is an accepted term for comparitive selections WITHIN WHICHEVER COMPANY its for. For example, gibsons idea of a "4A top" Would be ernie balls example of a "2A" (slight jab from me, but its fairly accurate). The chatoyance, depth, and intensity of figure is all HIGHLY subjective, and frankly, there is no standardized grading. 



For example, some may consider this "4A" or possibly even "5A". It has a LOT of depth to the figuring, and when finished it will REALLY pop. 









Some companies may call that a "5A" lumber, but then what about this one? 








(PRS AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!!!! haha)


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 19, 2013)

^ 6A lumber, duh


----------



## bob123 (Jan 19, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> ^ 6A lumber, duh


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jan 19, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> did this in Luthier school. i had a art background others didn't, and it didn't matter. we were all using sand paper the same and getting the job done!


 
Don't forget though, if you're using sandpaper instead of scratching at wood with your fingernails, you're not actually building it "by hand"... 

Congrats on the new guitar, Chris


----------



## dirtool (Jan 19, 2013)

guitar without headstock= a dick without testicle


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

dirtool said:


> guitar without headstock= a dick without testicle



Those are some small balls.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 19, 2013)

dirtool said:


> guitar without headstock= a dick without testicle




its ok to be wrong 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSnwRhov94U


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats on a well deserved sig! The few interactions I've had with both Ola and S7 have been nothing but pleasant and I would really like to try either version of a Strandberg; they seem like very nice instruments



ChrisLetchford said:


> did this in Luthier school. i had a art background others didn't, and it didn't matter. we were all using sand paper the same and getting the job done!



Then I think that, with an art background, you would understand semiotics, rhetorics and probably part of Gestalt's famous quote: ''The whole is more than the sum of it's parts''.

Yes, construction errors are marginalized to a very low percentage with CNC but the finishing stages are just as important as the construction stages. Look at Elq's BRJ nightmare; the construction of the guitar was fine but in the finishing stages they fucked up on drilling tuner holes, faux binding, fretwork and god knows what else, rendering it an abomination of a guitar under the name of ''Bernie Rico Jr.'', severely damaging his brand reputation. Crappy fretwork can render a perfectly constructed guitar completely useless, just like crappy binding can render an otherwise perfectly finished guitar to look like crap.

To counter this point; many brands make cheaper versions of the main product; i.e Rasmus, Sterling etc. If the product ends up sucking it's more the sub-brand that takes a bashing, not so much the main brand. The fact that the S7 Strandberg guitars are first called ''.Strandberg*'' and THEN ''Boden'' speaks volumes about the amount of confidence in quality Ola has towards S7. Just some food for thought.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 19, 2013)

The whole "I could train a monkey to do finish work to the level of a highly skilled luthier" comment does seem crazy. Maybe it could happen, but I've yet to see it  Even if all guitars come off the CNC at equal status, their final quality is definitely determined by whoever is taking them from that point to completion. 



JaeSwift said:


> The fact that the S7 Strandberg guitars are first called ''.Strandberg*'' and THEN ''Boden'' speaks volumes about the amount of confidence in quality Ola has towards S7. Just some food for thought.


 
Jae, this is a great point that nobody has brought up yet. Using some broad generalizations:

If SSO trusts Ola and Ola trusts S7, should we be trusting S7?

There are some documented reasons not too, which would then make you ask, "why does Ola trust S7?" Someone with access to Ola should ask him that question.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jan 19, 2013)

lucky bastard!


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2013)

^I don't think it's a matter of trust, it's a matter of the (paraphrased) statement "the USA and Swedish made strandbergs are identical in quality, in fact the American ones are better"

Carry on.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 19, 2013)

Rook said:


> ^I don't think it's a matter of trust, it's a matter of the (paraphrased) statement "USA and Swedish guitars are identical in quality, in fact the American ones are better"
> 
> Carry on.


 
Getting to the country level is a little too broad, since I'm sure we could dig up good and shit guitars from both


----------



## lurgar (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I like the guitar and wish I had some money to pony up for something that interesting looking. I really like the subtle inlay designs.

And Chris, I'm in the Houston area, I'll buy you a beer some time. No luthier-chat I promise.


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Getting to the country level is a little too broad, since I'm sure we could dig up good and shit guitars from both



I missed out the word 'the', sorry. I of course mean in this context 

Edited


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 19, 2013)

First off, and what really matters, massive congrats to Chris for the sig model I'll be desecrating in a few days. See you at NAMM, dude! 

As for the debate going on: the guitars are inevitably different due to who is making them. No two humans will do the exact same thing, and the sum of them is reflected in the final product.

This doesn't mean that one must assume difference is forcibly negative nor resort to extremes such as Ola rubbing guitars with fairy dust and pulverised dragon bone while Allan Marcus proceeds to fret necks while hammering the neck against a wall and ramming it up a mule's ass to level them and call it a day. I've played examples of each of them's work, and I most certainly wouldn't call the Boden stuff I played a "second rate .strandberg*" or something - it's a production guitar, where customisation is limited to save money and ensure consistency. So far so good in my experience.


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2013)

^Great answer


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 19, 2013)

really confused by the S7 comments. They seem like a small company that are creating awesome guitars at specs that people want. Their end of year update on FB was extremely detailed and it showed a huge amount of respect for their customer base (unlike another builder on here we won't dare mention haha) 

Their artist relations manager guy is a great guy as well, have had a quick chat to him on FB and he was more than happy to discuss S7 and Randall details. 

Congrats on the new guitar, it looks amazing. Would love to own a S7 at some point this year.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Chris, does yours have the 85-7H in the neck or is that just for the upcoming production runs? Im curious about it


----------



## Riffer (Jan 19, 2013)

bob123 said:


> (PRS AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!!!! haha)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think it looks great! Body shape looks really cool as well.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 19, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Allan Marcus proceeds to fret necks while hammering the neck against a wall and ramming it up a mule's ass to level them and call it a day.



that's why they call the humble mule "nature's Plek machine"


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't wait for people to bitch about when Ola gets big enough to hire people to help him put out his guitars rather than building them all by himself. OH WAIT...Maybe he can just clone himself so no one else in the world touches the guitars at all and then he can cover them in cellophane so no one EVER touches them at all. 

(I realize Ola didn't technically "hire" S7G but it's basically the same)

I've seen BRJ put out guitars with mistakes that made me laugh out loud, but people still regard the good ones as good guitars. I think because the hive mentality and the fact that Misha Mansoor doesn't have a signature S7G people condemn S7G for mistakes easier than other companies. 

I love the guitar Chris, and I can't wait for the new album.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 20, 2013)

Riffer said:


>




Oh lets get sooo literal here... give me a break lol


----------



## Ikilledkenny (Jan 20, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> that's why they call the humble mule "nature's Plek machine"



...Can you make a comic incorporating such an image?


----------



## Riffer (Jan 20, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Oh lets get sooo literal here... give me a break lol


 
I'm just fucking with you.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 20, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> First off, and what really matters, massive congrats to Chris for the sig model I'll be desecrating in a few days. See you at NAMM, dude!
> 
> As for the debate going on: the guitars are inevitably different due to who is making them. No two humans will do the exact same thing, and the sum of them is reflected in the final product.
> 
> This doesn't mean that one must assume difference is forcibly negative nor resort to extremes such as Ola rubbing guitars with fairy dust and pulverised dragon bone while Allan Marcus proceeds to fret necks while hammering the neck against a wall and ramming it up a mule's ass to level them and call it a day. I've played examples of each of them's work, and I most certainly wouldn't call the Boden stuff I played a "second rate .strandberg*" or something - it's a production guitar, where customisation is limited to save money and ensure consistency. So far so good in my experience.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 20, 2013)

Riffer said:


> I'm just fucking with you.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 20, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> The whole "I could train a monkey to do finish work to the level of a highly skilled luthier" comment does seem crazy.


It's not that hard: you can do it taking a pile of banknotes with a lot of numbers on it and wave it in the air near a luthier. Job will do itself then.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Back to the OP. 
Congrats! This a big deal and a milestone! I've been on this forum for a while and have seen so many guitarists make leaps and bounds in their careers. I think its great!

I'm not going to get in the cnc handwork luthier debate debacle. 
That said I would look at the track record of the Strandberg Boden line of guitars. I really haven't heard any bad things. That should stand for something yes?


----------



## Opion (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats Chris! All these natural finish Strandbergs I've been seeing are probably mighty jealous of that gorgeous blue yours has  If anything I think this should start a trend for colorful Strandbergs - in my opinion, I'm as big a fan of natural finishes as the next guy, but colors definitely change things up a bit. I can tell you are infinitely stoked on such an opportunity, so congrats to you!

All I will say in regards to the negativity - since the dawn of time, anyone who gets an extraordinary amount of attention and/or success attributed to their name almost always has to deal with an extraordinary amount of naysnayers. It's just a fact of life, sadly. There are some valid arguments in this thread as well as opinions (most of which I'm not gonna waste my breath over), but golly, some people just can't resist shitting all over someone's good fortune - the fact that it is one of our own is the saddest part! That's the internet for you I guess.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm totally going to start wall hammering in frets and mule pleking them afterwards. Wait, has anyone trademarked the "mule plek method" yet? 

And don't even get me started on sanding as an art form!! You'd believe otherwise if you ever worked for some of the people I've worked for in the highend furniture industry.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to bring it back but, hardware aside, are you trying to tell me that a hand-made body that will never be 100% the same as any others is better than a perfectly made CNC'd body with near 100% consistancy?

You're fucking high. I understand if you argue handmade neck vs. CNC neck but even that is subjective and based off zero fact.

CNC is not worse than hand made. it might even be better.

My RG7620 was CNC'd and it fucking kicks ass. thats all I know or care about.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Damo707 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd rather not have a sig model but if it was somehow cheaper with those options at that price I'd buy it. Doubt it though..


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 22, 2013)

engage757 said:


> order it without pickup rings. And I want to see the inlay up close, that one doesn't appear to have it!



who needs inlays when you have FLAMED MAPLE


----------



## walleye (Jan 22, 2013)

gdbjr21 said:


> Man the amount of hate on this forum is getting crazy.
> SS.org use to be an awesome place to promote what your doing and share ideas, now every thread is picked apart and bashed its sad.



BS. its always been like this.


----------



## Tasteh (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisLetchford said:


> The same "folks"? You mean CNC machines?
> 
> Is there a difference in Ola pushing start on a CNC machine vs Allan pushing start? They aren't made by hand. They are built 100% like the ones Ola made on his CNC, but now on a better CNC machine. So thats still incorrect. Its not like I would know anything about any of this.
> 
> ...




Every time I see you comment I like you a little more lmao

Winning internet arguments...trying out emgs...and I saw on one of your Q and A's you just read The God Delusion... so much win


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 22, 2013)

So this one has the endurneck? Any feedback on that sweet little feature would be nice to hear about!!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd also love to hear about the rosewood neck with carbon fiber fillets, that sounds like it may kick a little ass too!!! Are there any good pics of the prototype that can be shared?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 22, 2013)

The tried and true method of a sexy guitar; Blue stain on Flame/Quilt maple with Maple fretboard. =]


----------



## Philligan (Jan 22, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> Well..... the only issue I've had with S7 is communicating with them. I tried to ask for a quote and build time and didn't get a response.



Depending on when that was, it could have been because they were totally swamped. When Ola's sig came out they started getting a bunch of orders and doing artist guitars and got a bit overwhelmed. If you haven't seen it already, check out Jim's New Years update on their facebook page 

FWIW, I emailed them about a quote a couple years back and after getting the initial reply, they were getting my quotes back in a few hours. I was talking to Curran at the time, and later that day Jim emailed me making sure everything was going well and telling me to give him a shout if I had any questions at all. Even when I found out the price was over my budget they kept in touch for a bit after just because. 

I haven't played any of their guitars, but in the experiences I've had they're excellent dudes


----------

